# Chiller im PC



## MayhemAUT (3. Juni 2014)

Liebe PCGH-X Community. 

Nach langem Überlegen und vielen Ideen, habe ich mich nun doch dazu entschlossen einen Chiller für/in meinen PC zu bauen der meine momentane KoKü ersetzten soll.
Das Hauptproblem an einer konventionellen KoKü für einen PC ist, dass sie entweder immer an ist, oder weil es (bis auf die Kühlkörper) kein Medium gibt welches die Kälte speichert, nach nur wenigen Minuten (5-10) wieder anlaufen muss. Das wirkt sich sehr negativ auf die Lebensdauer eines Verdichters aus.

Vorteile vom Chiller sind u.a.: 

   • Es kann an mehreren Orten bei starken Lastwechsel gleichzeitig sehr gut gekühlt werden.
   • Einfacheres anbringen der Kühlkörper an PC Hardware, da im Wasserkreislauf kein Druck herrscht (~20mbar ist kein Druck) und flexible Schläuche verwendet werden können.
   • Es reicht ein einziger Temperaturfühler für die gesamte Steuerung. 

Nachteil wäre, das ich zusätzlich einen Flüssigkeitstank >4 Liter mit integriertem Wärmetauscher (Verdampfer im Tank) im PC Gehäuse Platz finden muss.
Die Pumpen sind mittlerweile so klein geworden, das ich mir hier keine Sorgen machen muss. 

Herz der Anlage wird mein Hitachi Highly BSA645(1) der mit R134a etwa 0,7kW Kälteleistung hat. Als Kältemittel würde ich weiterhin zu R404a tendieren wodurch die Anlage >0,7kW Kälteleistung bekommt. 
Die Verflüssiger(2) werde ich aus alten Klimageräten heraus.- zuschneiden, reinigen und ans PC Gehäuse angepasst zusammenlöten.
Der/die Ausgleichsbehälter(3) sollte mehrere Liter Kühlflüssigkeit bei einer Temperatur von -20°C bis 0°C (Verdichter aus/an) fassen können.

Gekühlt wird dadurch (in dieser Reihenfolge): 
Spannungswandler(4) - CPU(5) - Grafikkarte(6) - Grafikkarte(7)

Die Hardware wird wie bei der KoKü zentimeterdick mit Armaflexpaltten isoliert.

An meiner momentanen PC Hardware und Gehäuse werde ich auch einiges erneuern (CPU, Motherboard, RAM).
Werde mir nachdem ich die ersten Test abgewartet habe einen 
*Haswell Extreme 5960X* 8-Core Prozessor zulegen der im 3. Quartal erscheint (genug Zeit um den Chiller zu bauen). 
Das dafür benötigte Sockel 2011-3 Motherboard soll das *ASUS ROG Rampage V Black Edition* samt neuem *DDR4 RAM* werden. 
DDR4 soll weniger Spannung (1.35v?!) benötigen. Deshalb gehe ich stark davon aus diesen nicht kühlen zu müssen. 
Als Gehäuse könnte ich mir das *Corsair Carbide Air 540* (Weiß) sehr gut vorstellen. 

Einige Bilder zum Aufbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (3. Juni 2014)

Gute Idee!


----------



## 442 (3. Juni 2014)

Heilige Sch****, da bleib ich dran


----------



## n3rd (3. Juni 2014)

Hört sich gut an und viel Spaß beim Basteln!

Also aus eigener Erfahrung (und einem Beitrag von 8hauer) brauchen die RAM's nicht gekühlt zu werden!


----------



## MayhemAUT (3. Juni 2014)

n3rd schrieb:


> Also aus eigener Erfahrung (und einem Beitrag von 8hauer) brauchen die RAM's nicht gekühlt zu werden!



Danke für die Rückmeldung. Es ist ja noch leicht den RAM in den Kreislauf einzubinden, aber diesen zu isolieren. NIE WIEDER  
RAM Kühler Eingebau (Kostenpunkt samt Verdampferblock der oben drauf geschraubt wird: 12€):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (3. Juni 2014)

Interessant...

Was willst du für eine Kühlflüssigkeit nutzen und welche Temperaturen sollen im Kreislauf erreicht werden?

Wie wird die Wärme vom Verdichter abgeführt?

Lautstärke?


----------



## MayhemAUT (3. Juni 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Was willst du für eine Kühlflüssigkeit nutzen und welche Temperaturen sollen im Kreislauf erreicht werden?



Z.b. Ethanol. Zwischen -20°C (Aus) bis 0°C (An). Diese Temperaturen sind vorerst nur Richtwerte auf die ich das System auslegen werde. Im Betrieb muss ich nur die Formel in meinem Mikrocontroller ändern um die Temperaturen anzupassen.



> Wie wird die Wärme vom Verdichter abgeführt?



Verstehe die Frage nicht ganz.
Genau so wie in einer Klimaanlage. 



> Lautstärke?


Kühlschrank


----------



## General Quicksilver (3. Juni 2014)

Tolle Idee! 

Bei deiner Auslegung musst du aber auch bedenken, dass wenn du entsprechende Hardware als Unterbau verwendest dein Chiller eventuell mit 700 W Kälteleistung etwas unterdimensioniert ist, da die von dir benannte CPU wohl bei (hoffentlich) erreichbaren Taktraten wohl alleine mehr als 200W in das System einbringen könnte. (Ich gehe davon aus, dass die CPU ihre TDP fast komplett ausschöpfen wird, und in Verbindung mit dem relativ geringem Standarttakt + entsprechend geringer Spannung entsprechend viel Luft zum Übertakten bleibt.) Und eine solche CPU sollte auch dann eine entsprechende GPU zur Seite gestellt bekommen, de wohl weitere 300W ins Sytem pumpen dürfte. Wenn du 2 leistungsstarke GPUs verbauen willst, bist du vermutlich jenseits der 500W was die einbringen können, womit du bereits bei den 700W wärst. Beim Übertakten der GPUs könnte es dann schon in Extremsituationen etwas eng werden. Im Normalbetrieb könnte es schon reichen, aber es könnte gerade bei längerer Belastung etwas knapp werden.


----------



## Superwip (3. Juni 2014)

> Z.b. Ethanol. Zwischen -20°C (Aus) bis 0°C (An). Diese Temperaturen sind  vorerst nur Richtwerte auf die ich das System auslegen werde. Im  Betrieb muss ich nur die Formel in meinem Mikrocontroller ändern um die  Temperaturen anzupassen.



Ethanol ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl könnte aber mit Gummidichtungen problematisch werden.

Eine Möglichkeit ist vielleicht auch eine Wasser-Ammoniak Lösung welche eine höhere Wärmekapazität besitzt.

Das niedrige angepeilte Temperaturniveau bedingt zwar natürlich einige Probleme (insbesondere Kondensation) eröffnet aber auch einige schöne Möglichkeiten, du kannst etwa Behälter mit Wasser bzw. einer Salzlösung im AGB versenken das dann Gefriert und beim schmelzen (Schmelzpunkt durch Salzgehalt zwischen ~0 und ~-20°C einstellbar) durch die Schmelzwärme temperaturstabilisierend wirkt.



> Verstehe die Frage nicht ganz.
> Genau so wie in einer Klimaanlage.



Führst du die Wärme direkt an einen Radiator ab? Wo, wie groß? Oder gar an einen Wasserkreislauf?


----------



## Patrickclouds (3. Juni 2014)

ich würde ganz normalen Frostschutz aus dem KFZ dem Wasser beimischen. Das macht in Autos keine Probleme, dann sollte es auch in der Wakü auf lange Sicht laufen.

Der Verdichter hat in folgendem Betriebspunkt 692 Watt Kälteleistung: R134a, to= +7,2°C, tc= +54,4°C, Umgebungstemperatur= 35°C,
Flüssigkeitstemperatur= 43,9°C, Sauggastemperatur= 35°C

Bei R404A als Kältemittel dürfte es bei 1,0kW bis 1,1kW liegen wenn man mit der Verflüssigungstemperatur etwas runter geht. Allerdings bei 7,2°C Verdampfungstemperatur.
Verdampfungstemperatur=! Wassertemperatur
denn das Kältemittel wird beim aufnehmen der Energie aus dem Wasser überhitzt. Daher wird die Wassertemperatur zwischen Verdampfungstemperatur und der Überhitzungstemperatur am Verdampferausgang liegen.


----------



## Superwip (3. Juni 2014)

KFZ (Scheibenreiniger) Frostschutz ist auch meist nur eine Mischung von Alkoholen (meist Glycol und/oder Ethanol) und anderen, in diesem Fall jedoch nutzlosen, Inhaltsstoffen. Üblicherweise erreicht man nur bei einer hoch konzentrierten Mischung den hier geforderten Temperaturbereich.

In dem geforderten Temperaturbereich dürfte Ammoniak/Wasser die beste (leistungsfähigste) Lösung sein wobei Ammoniak natürlich giftig ist und stinkt sodass der Kreislauf hermetisch abgedichtet werden müsste. Mit 25% Ammoniak erreicht man bereits einen Gefrierpunkt von etwa -35°C, die spezifische Wärmekapazität ist ähnlich gut wie jene von reinem Wasser. Ethanol ist hier eine wesentlich einfachere Alternative wobei auch hier beachtete werden muss das insbesondere Gummidichtungen vom Ethanol angegriffen werden können.


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Juni 2014)

nur Frostschutz keinen Scheibenreiniger. Also G12 usw.

Ammoniak ist giftig lass die Finger davon. Außerdem ist es nicht verträglich mit Kupferkühlern


----------



## Superwip (4. Juni 2014)

Das G12 ist Glykol mit unnötigem Korrosionsschutz...

Bei so tiefen Temperaturen würde ich eher andere alternativen wählen, die Wärmekapazität von diesem Gemisch ist auch nicht mehr viel besser als die von Ethanol und es wird dann schon recht zähflüssig.


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Juni 2014)

bei der Abwärme der CPU und zwei Grafikkarten kommt er eh nicht unter 0°C


----------



## Superwip (4. Juni 2014)

Kommt auf die Anwendung an... im Leerlauf sicher.


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Juni 2014)

Das Thermostat muss einen Ein- und Ausschaltpunkt haben. Dieser richtet sich ausschließlich nach der Temperatur und nicht nach der Last der Hardware.

Und das Thermostat muss so eingestellt werden, dass es auch bei Volllast des Rechners irgendwann die Kühlung abschaltet, sonst kann er auch gleich im Dauerbetrieb so kalt wie möglich fahren.


zum Thema:
Ich verstehe den Sinn aber noch nicht so ganz warum du weg von Kokü willst. Als Hauptproblem kritisierst du den Dauerbetrieb der Kokü, schreibst aber dann, dass du den Verdichter für 5-10 Minuten auslassen konntest.
Bei welcher Last kannst du die Kokü abschalten? Wenn ich bei meinem Lasttester auf den massiven 10mm starken Kupferblock 200Watt Last draufgebe ist der innerhalb viel kürzerer Zeit wieder warm.
Von welchem Temperaturanstieg redest du, bitte mal genaue Zahlen: Abwärme, Anfangstemperatur, Endtemperatur und Zeitspanne. Wenn möglich noch Masse des Kühlkörpers.

Bei großer Last wir auch dein Chiller kaum zum Stillstand kommen. Daher ist Langlebigkeit vom Verdichter kein Argument. 

Schau dir mal meine Messreihen zur Laufzeit und Stillstandszeit eines Chillers an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ller-fuer-den-bereich-ohne-kondenswasser.html
Du wirst wahrscheinlich höchstens beim Leerlauf des Computers die Kühlung abschalten können. Unter Last kannst du fast mit Dauerbetrieb rechnen.
bei 500 Watt (exakt sind es 558,66Watt) Last dauert es gerade einmal 11 Minuten bis sich 11l Wasser um 8K erwärmt haben. 
Q=m * c * deltaT
Q in [kJ/s]= kW
m= Masse in [kg]
c= spez. Wärmekapazität von Wasser = 4,19 kJ/(kg * K)
deltaT= Temperaturdifferenz in [K]

hast du bspw. 4kg Wasser im Kreislauf dass sich in 10 Minuten um 8K erwärmt beträgt der Wärmeeintrag der Computer Hardware:
Q= 4kg/600sek * 4,19 kJ/(kg*K) * 8K = 0,22346kW

Ob du jetzt mit Liter oder kg rechnest bleibt sich bei einer Dichte nahe von 1 egal.


Mein Tipp: 
Alle Daten zu deinem jetzigen Kokü-Setup offen legen. Drücke, Temperaturen und Probleme bevor du evtl. die gleichen Fehler wieder machst


----------



## MayhemAUT (4. Juni 2014)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Im Normalbetrieb könnte es schon reichen, aber es könnte gerade bei längerer Belastung etwas knapp werden.


 
Wie ich es schon angekündigt und Patrickclouds beschrieben hat, werde ich das Kältemittel R404a anstelle der R134a benutzen. Die Kälteleistung des Verdichters nimmt deshalb auch auf >1kW zu. Das ist unter Volllast keine -20°C erreichen kann ist eine andere Geschichte. 
Im Idle bzw. Internet surfen, YouTube, etc. sollte der (ich werde noch einen 2. Ausgleichsbehälter einbauen Gesamt: >6,5 Liter) Tankinhalt für eine länger Zeit ausreichen um alle Komponenten zu kühlen.
Erst wenn eine Temperatur von 0°C überschritten wird schaltet sich der Verdichter ein und kühlt die Kühlflüssigkeit (Ethanol oder einfaches Frostschutzmittel) wieder auf ~ -20°C.

Das System umfasst 2x GTX 780 mit verändertem Bios und einer max. TDP von 285 Watt = 570 Watt 
und einem Haswell Extreme 5960X der hoffentlich gut zu Übertakten ist und geschätzt 200 Watt Abwärme erzeugt. 
Zusammen sind das 770 Watt. Falls also der PC einige Zeit so viel Wärme erzeugt, steigt die Kühlflüssigkeitstemperatur auf >7°C.
Ich werde den PC sicherlich sehr lange testen, aber wie oft benutzt man Programme oder Spiele die sowohl CPU als auch Grafikkarte zu 100% auslasten?
Das schafft man nur mit dem Intel ETU/Prime95 + Furmark gleichzeitig. 
Jeder CPU Benchmark wird weniger als 250 Watt an Wärme erzeugen und bei Grafikkarten Benchmarks bzw. BF4, Crysis 3, usw. wird die CPU nicht zu 100% ausgelastet sein! 
Wenn ich allerdings einen Rollkolben Verdichter der max. 24cm hoch ist und einen Durchmesser (ohne Standfüße) < 11,5cm hat, werde ich diesen einbauen. Mit dem 2. Ausgleichsbehälter passt nichts mehr in das Gehäuse hinen!

Die Leistung, Temperatur und dadurch theoretische Übertaktbarkeit brauche ich in Wirklichkeit nicht. Ich habe nur sehr großes Interesse und verdammt viel Spaß beim Planen und Bauen. 
Außerdem kann man eine interne KoKü / Chiller nur haben wenn man sie entweder selber baut oder extrem viel Geld dafür bezahlt. 
Der Grund warum ich weg von einer reinen KoKü will ist ganz einfach. Mein PC läuft 95% der Zeit mit <60 Watt. Der Verdichter saugt aber min. 250 Watt aus der Steckdose. 
Habe einige Monate überlegt wie ich das am besten lösen kann und hatte auch reichlich Ideen. U.a. der Einbau eines Frequenzumrichters für einphasige Wechselstrom Kondensatormotoren. 
Habe im www.extremecooling.de Forum sehr viel erfragt und bin zum Schluss gekommen das es den Aufwand nicht wert ist. 
Bis jetzt war ich auch gegen einen Chiller, weil ich zusätzlich zu den Komponenten einer KoKü eine Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter benötige. Diesen Platz hätte ich bei einer reinen KoKü Lösung durch einen Frequenzumrichter bzw. Magnetventile auch gebraucht.



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> Bei großer Last wir auch dein Chiller kaum zum Stillstand kommen.


Ich finde es sogar sinnvoller, wenn sich bei hoher Last der Verdichter nicht abschaltet, da er sich ansonsten nach ~1 bis 2 Minuten wieder einschalten muss!?
Der Tankinhalt in beiden Ausgleichsbehältern beträgt genau 6,5 Liter. Da habe ich auch schon mit ein berechnet, dass ich diese 2cm dick isoliere.



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> Alle Daten zu deinem jetzigen Kokü-Setup offen legen. Drücke, Temperaturen und Probleme bevor du evtl. die gleichen Fehler wieder machst.


Das werde ich zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt zusammen mit allen Bildern usw. zu meinem KoKü Artikel ergänzen. 
Bei meinem momentanen KoKü-System zieht der PC 730 Watt aus der Steckdose (hier muss man die Lüfter, Festplatten, usw. natürlich noch abziehen).
Nach etwa 10 Minuten Volllast habe ich eine Saugdruck von 2,0 Bar was bei R134a eine Verdampfungstemperatur von 0°C entspricht. Die Temperaturfühler auf den Kühlkörper variieren zwischen 5°C und 7°C und die Kerntemperaturen pendeln sich auf CPU 31°C und GPU 24°C ein. Der Hochdruck steigt dabei auf 19 Bar an. Im neuen Gehäuse werde ich durch andere Lüfter und einer größeren Verflüssiger Oberfläche dem höheren Drücken von R404a entgegenwirken. Schließlich strebe ich keine 30 Bar auf der Hochdruckseite an!



Patrickclouds schrieb:


> hast du bspw. 4kg Wasser im Kreislauf dass sich in 10 Minuten um 8K erwärmt beträgt der Wärmeeintrag der Computer Hardware:
> Q= 4kg/600sek * 4,19 kJ/(kg*K) * 8K = 0,22346kW
> 
> Ob du jetzt mit Liter oder kg rechnest bleibt sich bei einer Dichte nahe von 1 egal.



Wenn ich nach dieser Formel gehe, einen 6 Liter Vorrat an Wasser habe der zwischen -20°C und 0°C pendelt, der PC im Idle 70 Watt Wärme erzeugt und der Verdichter ~1000 Watt Kälteleistung hat, dann ergeben sich folgende Werte:
Um das Wasser von 0°C auf *-20°C zu kühlen *benötigt der 1kW Verdichter *9,01 Minuten *(70 Watt Idle abgezogen). 
Wenn das Wasser -20°C erreicht hat dauert es 119 Minuten = *2 Stunden*!! bis das Wasser *wieder 0°C erreicht *hat. 
Das kann nicht stimmen?!


----------



## Superwip (4. Juni 2014)

Ich bin jedenfalls ebenfalls der Meinung das ein Tieftemperatur-Chiller gegenüber einer klassischen KoKü viele Vorteile hat, damit angefangen das es einfacher möglich ist mehrere Komponenten zu kühlen.

Wenn man von 5dm³ Eis ausgeht kannst du durch dessen Schmelzwärme im AGB etwa 1650kJ Kälte puffern und den Kreislauf damit auf oder unter 0°C stabilisieren. Das reicht theoretisch für mehr als eine halbe Stunde Vollast. Längerer Vollastbetrieb ist in der Spielepraxis aber sowieso unrealisitisch, hier hat man kurze Lastspitzen und im Schnitt wohl je nach Spiel oft weniger als 50% Last.

Du könntest den Chiller einfach so steuern das er wenn die Temperatur im Kreislauf den Schmelzpunkt des Eises um einen gewissen Wert überschritten hat anfängt zu arbeiten und aufhört wenn der Schmelzpunkt um einen gewissen Wert unterschritten wurde. Die Steuerung des Motors mit einem Frequenzumrichter wäre aber sicher kein Fehler.


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Juni 2014)

Ob er für Eisspeicher genug Platz hat?
Dann müsste er in den Ausgleichsbehälter zwei GROßE Wärmetauscher reinwickeln. Einen für den Verdampfer und einen wo der Computer Wakü Kreislauf durchfließt. Normales Kupferrohr ist da sicher nicht ideal, sondern man müsste Edelstahlwellrohr oder geripptes Kupferrohr nehmen, damit man auf eine große Oberfläche kommt.
Für Eisspeicher gibt es dann einfache Eisspeicherregler, die erkennen ob das Wasser noch Leitfähig ist, oder ob durch das Eis die Leitfähigkeit unterbrochen ist.

@ Mayhem
dein Verdichter hat wie oben geschrieben bei einer Verdampfunsgtemperatur von +7°C eine Kälteleistung von ca. 1050 Watt.
Daher stimmt deine Rechnung  von 0 bis -20°C nicht, denn du müsstest so bei min. -25°C verdampfen. Und da hat dein Verdichter mit R404A höchstens noch 300 Watt Kälteleistung.
bei t0 von -5°C hast du ca. 700Watt

Edit:
Beim Eisspeicher ist dann noch die Frage ob man überhaupt etwas gewinnt. Denn das runterkühlen dauert deutlich länger


----------



## Superwip (4. Juni 2014)

In Spielen hat man es mit einer ziemlich stark schwankenden Last zu tun. Eisspeicher können hier sehr hilfreich beim stabilisieren der Temperatur sein. Das runterkühlen nach dem Einsschalten dauert natürlich länger, die Frage ist wie schlimm das am Ende ist. Ist der Kreislauf sehr gut isoliert kann man eventuell auch überlegen den Kreislauf auch bei ausgeschaltetem PC weiter zu kühlen.


----------



## MayhemAUT (4. Juni 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Steuerung des Motors mit einem Frequenzumrichter wäre aber sicher kein Fehler.



Da stehen jetzt sicher 20 Seiten in verschiedenen Beiträgen auf www.extremecooling.de im Forum warum es weniger Sinn macht einen 1 Phasigen Kondensatormotor wie es mein Verdichter ist mit einem Frequenzumrichter zu steuern.
Deshalb der Chiller. Wenn der Verdichter bei Spielen / Last immer an ist macht mir das nichts! Zu 90% der Zeit wo der PC an ist tu ich nur Arbeiten bei <70 Watt.


----------



## Superwip (4. Juni 2014)

Gib den Kondensator weg und steuer den Motor mit drei Phasen über den Frequenzumrichter an.

Allerdings geht es natürlich auch ohne. Der ständige Wechsel zwischen Lärm wenn der Kompressor anspringt und kein Lärm würde mich aber stören.


----------



## MayhemAUT (4. Juni 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Gib den Kondensator weg und steuer den Motor mit drei Phasen über den Frequenzumrichter an.
> 
> Allerdings geht es natürlich auch ohne. Der ständige Wechsel zwischen Lärm wenn der Kompressor anspringt und kein Lärm würde mich aber stören.



Ich glaube, dass das nicht so einfach ist wie du das hier beschriebst. Schließlich ist die 2. Phase die der Kondensator "erzeugt" um 90° Verdreht und nicht wie bei einem 3Phasigen um 120°. Außerdem ist der Wiederstand der Spulen verschieden. Funktionieren tut das sicher, aber in welchem Frequenzbereich und bei welcher Lebensdauer?

Hast du dir schon einmal die Bilder vom Gehäuse angeschaut und weißt du wie groß ein "kleiner" Frequenzumrichter ist? Den letzten Platz im Gehäuse nimmt mein zweiter Ausgleichsbehälter weg.
Laut der Formel für spezifische Wärmekapazität kann ich bei 6 Liter Wasser und einer Temperaturdifferenz von 20°C bei 70 Watt Idle 119 Minuten (also 2 Stunden) ohne Verdichter auskommen. Danach Kühlt dieser 9 Minuten für die nächsten 2h.
Unter Last ist der Verdichter immer an. Somit geht er auch nicht immer an und aus.


----------



## Superwip (4. Juni 2014)

Moderne Frequenzumrichter kommen schon damit zurecht und sooo groß ist so ein Teil auch wieder nicht wobei es natürlich verschiedene Größen gibt.


----------



## General Quicksilver (4. Juni 2014)

MayhemAUT schrieb:


> Wie ich es schon angekündigt und Patrickclouds beschrieben hat, werde ich das Kältemittel R404a anstelle der R134a benutzen. Die Kälteleistung des Verdichters nimmt deshalb auch auf >1kW zu. Das ist unter Volllast keine -20°C erreichen kann ist eine andere Geschichte.
> Im Idle bzw. Internet surfen, YouTube, etc. sollte der (ich werde noch einen 2. Ausgleichsbehälter einbauen Gesamt: >6,5 Liter) Tankinhalt für eine länger Zeit ausreichen um alle Komponenten zu kühlen.
> Erst wenn eine Temperatur von 0°C überschritten wird schaltet sich der Verdichter ein und kühlt die Kühlflüssigkeit (Ethanol oder einfaches Frostschutzmittel) wieder auf ~ -20°C.
> 
> ...



Mit jeweils 285W sind die GPUs auch noch recht freundlich, es ist durchaus möglich entsprechende Karten auf über 400W zu bringen (Takt + Spannung + Powertarget entsprechend erhöhen), wenn du es aber noch relativ gesittet angehen lässt, ist es natürlich etwas anders. Ich vermute dass die CPU auch mit normaler Software über 200W verbrauchen könnte, da vermutlich der 8 - Kerner ähnlich hohe Absoluttaktwerte bei der (noch zu ermittelnden) selben Spannungsobergrenze (so fern dieinternen Spannungswandler der CPU das zulassen) erreichen könnte (da der selbe Die zum Einsatz kommt), was dann aber durch den geringeren Basistakt sowie die geringere Basisspannung entsprechend stärker ins gewicht fallen dürfte. Ob das aber auch so zutrifft muß sich erst noch zeigen. 
Mit der Auslastung ists ebenso eine Sache, beispielsweise können ja ungenutzte CPU - Kerne auch für Renderarbeiten oder anderweitige Berechnungen herangezogen werden. Um lange Idlephasen zu vermeiden bietet sich vielleicht auch ein 2. System an, welches deutlich Energiesparender ist.
Aber da du ja schreibst, das dir das Planen und Bauen der Anlage Spaß macht, ist das sicherlich auch ein wichtiger Punkt in der ganzen Überlegung.


----------



## MayhemAUT (4. Juni 2014)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Mit jeweils 285W sind die GPUs auch noch recht freundlich, es ist durchaus möglich entsprechende Karten auf über 400W zu bringen (Takt + Spannung + Powertarget entsprechend erhöhen), wenn du es aber noch relativ gesittet angehen lässt, ist es natürlich etwas anders. Ich vermute dass die CPU auch mit normaler Software über 200W verbrauchen könnte, da vermutlich der 8 - Kerner ähnlich hohe Absoluttaktwerte bei der (noch zu ermittelnden) selben Spannungsobergrenze (so fern dieinternen Spannungswandler der CPU das zulassen) erreichen könnte (da der selbe Die zum Einsatz kommt), was dann aber durch den geringeren Basistakt sowie die geringere Basisspannung entsprechend stärker ins gewicht fallen dürfte. Ob das aber auch so zutrifft muß sich erst noch zeigen.
> Mit der Auslastung ists ebenso eine Sache, beispielsweise können ja ungenutzte CPU - Kerne auch für Renderarbeiten oder anderweitige Berechnungen herangezogen werden. Um lange Idlephasen zu vermeiden bietet sich vielleicht auch ein 2. System an, welches deutlich Energiesparender ist.
> Aber da du ja schreibst, das dir das Planen und Bauen der Anlage Spaß macht, ist das sicherlich auch ein wichtiger Punkt in der ganzen Überlegung.



Ich weiß das es solche Karten gibt. Da ich aber meine beiden GTX 780 nicht auf den Müll werfen werde, berechne ich die Last für das jetzige System. In ferner Zukunft werde ich dann den PC samt Chiller verkaufen und mir ein neues System mit zusammenstellen (2x Asus ROG GTX 980 mit je 375 max. TDP).
Habe bei einem Kältetechnik Shop zwei idente Verdichter mit 8ccm Hub gesehen. Bei dem einen sind 960 Watt Kälteleistung mit R134a und bei dem Anderen 1920 Watt mit R404a angegeben. Laut der Sättigungstabelle (Saturation Table) hat 
R134a (flüssig) bei 0°C 201 KJ/Kg und gasf. 14,9 Kg/m³ und 
R404a (flüssig) bei 0°C 200 KJ/kg und gasf. 30,5 Kg/m³.
Heißt also der Verdichter saugt bei gleicher Verdampfungstemperatur pro Hubvolumen doppelt so viel Kg an Kältemittel. 
Klar das ich bei Volllast keine -20°C mehr erreichen werde, aber alles was passieren kann ist, dass die Temperatur von der Kühlflüssigkeit ansteigt und sich bei 0°C oder 5°C einpendelt. 
Finde es aber sehr toll, dass so viele Antworten/Meinungen eingehen. Bin noch am Planen und überlege bereits einen größeren Verdichter einzubauen, da ich natürlich keine positiven Temperaturen haben möchte. Leider sind alle die ich zu Hause habe um einige mm zu breit.


----------



## A1Bund7 (8. Juni 2014)

Die 780 wäre auch zu schade um sie auf den Müll zu werfen  Ansonsten eine coole Sache. Kannst uns gerne auf dem Laufenden halten. Würde mich bei dem Thema freuen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Anwendung an... im Leerlauf sicher.


 
So what? Eine höhere Viskosität im Wakü-Kreislauf stört bei geringer Last noch weniger, als bei hoher.




@TE:
Was versprichst du dir eigentlich von einer um 20-25 °C geringeren Wassertemperatur unter Last? Ich wüsste nicht, dass dabei nenneswert mehr GPU-Leistung rausspringt und planst ja auch eher mit moderatem GPU-Verbrauch. RAM, Mainboardkomponenten und vor allem Spannungswandlern ist die Angelegenheit sowieso egal - aber gerade letztere bringen dir einiges an abzuführender Wärme ein.
Wenn du nur die CPU über normales Wakü-Niveau übertaktest, wäre es imho sinnvoller, sich einen übergroßen Verdampfer aus einem große Kupferblock selbst zu bauen, der eine erhebliche Wärmekapazität direkt an der CPU bereit stellt. Der Rest (und der Verflüssiger) können dann bequem mit einer normalen Wasserkühlung >Raumtemperatur gekühlt werden und trotz Gehäuse-tauglicher Verdichter-Dimensionen bekommst du auf der CPU auch Temperaturen, die einen echten Unterschied machen.


----------



## MayhemAUT (8. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was versprichst du dir eigentlich von einer um 20-25 °C geringeren Wassertemperatur unter Last? Ich wüsste nicht, dass dabei nenneswert mehr GPU-Leistung rausspringt und planst ja auch eher mit moderatem GPU-Verbrauch. RAM, Mainboardkomponenten und vor allem Spannungswandlern ist die Angelegenheit sowieso egal - aber gerade letztere bringen dir einiges an abzuführender Wärme ein.



Was ich mir von den geringeren Temperaturen verspreche? Na genau das was eine Kühlung unter Raumtemperatur für Vorteile hat. Ich kann den Prozessor höher takten, ohne das ein Kern tmax erreicht! Auf die übertaktbarkeit von einigen Prozessoren möchte ich nicht näher eingehen! Mein "alter" 3770K war bei 4,6 GHz mit Wakü nicht mehr zu kühlen. Die Kerne haben 100°C erreicht, bevor die Wärme über den Kühler an das Wasser abgegeben werden konnte.
Das es teilweise keinen Sinn macht die Spannungswandler auf diese geringen Temperaturen zu kühlen ist mir klar! 
Gerade bei Wasserkühlungen, wo der Kühlkörper der Spannungswandler nur noch  sehr schlecht belüftet wird und beim übertakten sehr hohe Temperaturen erreichen kann, muss ich diesen Kühlen. 
Auf pcgameshardware.de gab es einmal einen Test mit einer Wärmebildkamera, wo deutlich zu sehen war das der Kühlkörper ohne "aktive" Kühlung >80°C erreicht hat. 
Obwohl die CPU Temperatur <60°C war, begann diese sich zurück zu takten! 
Die Kosten für einen selbstgebauten Kühlkörper aus Kupfer/Messing betragen <5€ und selbst der "kleine" 6,45ccm Verdichter hat bei Verdampfungstemperatur >7°C über 700 Watt Kälteleistung mit R134a und weit über 1kW bei der Verwendung von R404a. Da liegt es doch auf der Hand warum ich die Spannungswandler in den Kreislauf mit einbeziehe. (Ich werde bei Volllast keine -20°C erreichen können, aber das System wir weiterhin "kühlbar" bleiben!)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du nur die CPU über normales Wakü-Niveau übertaktest, wäre es imho sinnvoller, sich einen übergroßen Verdampfer aus einem große Kupferblock selbst zu bauen, der eine erhebliche Wärmekapazität direkt an der CPU bereit stellt. Der Rest (und der Verflüssiger) können dann bequem mit einer normalen Wasserkühlung >Raumtemperatur gekühlt werden



Auf die Sinnhaftigkeit einer solchen Kühllösung möchte ich nicht näher eingehen. Warum eine Wakü für eine Grafikkarte, wenn der "Luftkühler" den Chip bei Volllast unter 60°C halten kann? Warum Wakü für HDD's? 
Gerade wenn man die Temperatur seiner Hardware überwacht, macht es ungeheuer viel spaß nach einem "Kühler upgrade" niedrigere Temperaturen festzustellen. 
Wenn in der Taskleiste die CPU/GPU1/GPU2 Temperaturen *0° / 27° / 26°* betragen, kommt das nicht so gut rüber, als wenn da *0° / 0° / 0°* stehen würde!



A1Bund7 schrieb:


> Kannst uns gerne auf dem Laufenden halten. Würde mich bei dem Thema freuen


Werde versuchen alle zwei bis drei Tage meinen Fortschritt zu dokumentieren! Zuerst muss ich auf das bestellte Gehäuse warten, damit ich loslegen kann! 

Werde den Chiller in ein Phanteks Enthoo Primo in Weiß einbauen. Hier finden mehr 3,5" HDD's Platz und ich muss auch keine Loch in eine Wand sägen! 
Zusätzlich kann ich einen größeren Verdichter einbauen, gegen den er geplante Highly BSA645 ein Kinderspielzeug ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2014)

Bitte vermeide Doppelposts/benutze die "bearbeiten"-Funktion



MayhemAUT schrieb:


> Was ich mir von den geringeren Temperaturen verspreche? Na genau das was eine Kühlung unter Raumtemperatur für Vorteile hat. Ich kann den Prozessor höher takten,...



Deswegen frage ich explizit nach den GPUs. CPU-Kühlung lässt sich nun einmal wesentlich leichter bzw. wesentlich leistungsfähiger realisieren, selbst wenn eine Kompressor-Speicherkühlung werden soll.



> Auf die Sinnhaftigkeit einer solchen Kühllösung möchte ich nicht näher eingehen.




Dann werde ich das technisch interessante Projekt einfach mal weiter folgen und das Endergebnis abwarten, wenn der effektivste Weg zum Erreichen bestimmter Ziele sowieso nicht Thema sein soll.


----------



## MayhemAUT (9. Juni 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen frage ich explizit nach den GPUs. CPU-Kühlung lässt sich nun einmal wesentlich leichter bzw. wesentlich leistungsfähiger realisieren, selbst wenn eine Kompressor-Speicherkühlung werden soll.


 
Ich bin nicht richtig auf Deine Frage eingegangen! Das Beispiel mit dem 3770K sollte nur die Vorteile der übertaktbarkeit einer Kühlung unter Raumtemperatur aufzeigen! Das gleiche gilt natürlich auf für die GPU's die nach einem geändertem TDP von 285 (+7% = 305) Watt, GPU / RAM Takt und VCore stabil bei Frequenz von >1200 MHz, bei einer maximalen Temperatur von 25°, gearbeitet haben. Auch hier liegt der Vorteil auf der Hand. Die Karten werden sich bei 25°C nicht zurück takten! Im Chiller strebe ich weit geringere Temperaturen an.


----------



## MayhemAUT (23. Juni 2014)

Liebe Leser! 

Leider hat sich in den letzten zwei Wochen wegen Urlaub usw. hier nicht viel getan. Das wird sich aber in den nächsten Tagen ändern! 
Das geplante Gehäuse (Phanteks Enthoo Primo weiß mit Sichtfenster) habe ich bereits zu Hause und aus Planungsgründen auch teilweise zerlegt. Sehr positiv finde ich, dass viel geschraubt und nur wenig genietet ist. So wird es möglich sein größere Abschnitte (Kupferrohrleitungen) auf einmal in das Gehäuse einzubauen und so die Schraubanschlüsse im Kältekreislauf zu minimieren um das System wartungsfrei zu machen. 
Weiteres habe ich dem 9,4 ccm R22 Rollkolbenverdichter den ich aus einem gebrauchten Split Klimagerät ausgebaut habe (mein Keller ist voll von dem Zeug  ) einem Ölwechsel unterzogen, damit ich diesen für das geplante Kältemittel R404a benutzen kann.

Leider haben mir einige Tests die ich zu Hause durchgeführt habe gezeigt, dass ein reiner Kühlflüssigkeit (dest. Wasser/Ethanol) Kreislauf bei -20°C, die Prozessoren unter Last nicht auf Minusgrade halten kann! 
Der Chiller hat aber den gewaltigen Vorteil, das sehr viel Kälteleistung in den 7 Litern Kühlflüssigkeit gespeichert und somit die Laufzeiten des Verdichters (~400-430 Watt) bei PC Idle / Teillast auf ein Minimum reduzieren werden kann. 
-> Idle: CPU + 2x GPU ~70 Watt: Verdichter AN: 3,21 Min. / AUS: 55 Min.
(Diese Werte beziehen sich auf eine optimale Wärmeübertragung vom Kältekreislauf auf die Kühlflüssigkeit bei einer abnehmenden Kälteleitung des Verdichters von 0°C auf -15°C.) 

Habe ich nicht lange überlegen müssen bis ich eine Idee hatte um die Vorteile beider Kühllösungen auszunutzen (Chiller / KöKü). 
Ich habe den CPU und Komplettgrafikkarten-Verdampfer so geplant, das im inneren das Kältemittel verdampften und somit den Prozessor optimal kühlen kann. Um diesen Verdampfer ist eine weitere "Schale" in dem die Kühlflüssigkeit fließt und entweder Kälte aufnimmt (Verdichter AN) oder abgibt (Verdichter AUS). Selbst bei schnell wechselnden Lasten oder CPU 100% / GPU's 10% kühlt das KM im "falschen" Verdampfer durch den Kühlflüssigkeitskreislauf indirekt den "richtigen". 
Somit spare ich mir einem Plattenwärmetauscher der horizontal moniert und 19mm dick isoliert, ohnehin keinen Platz im Gehäuse finden würde. Außerdem kann ich den Verdampfer(Rohrspirale) im Ausgleichsbehälter auf ein Minimum reduzieren. 
Es mag sich auf den ersten Moment sehr schwierig anhören alles umzusetzen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es den Aufwand auf jeden fall wert ist!

Habe gestern gelesen, das der Haswell E 5960X erst Mitte September erscheinen soll. Deshalb werde ich das System mit meiner momentanen Hardware (i7 4770K) bauen. 
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall in Erwägung ziehen auf den i7 4790K umzusteigen, falls sich dieser als OC Wunder entlarven sollte!


----------



## LastChaosTyp (26. Juni 2014)

Nimm den 4790K auf jeden Fall! Auf den Intelveranstaltungen wurden 5,5 GHz unter Luft erreicht! Klar, das sind "Laborwerte", aber mit deiner geilen Kühlund kommste auch so hoch.


----------



## _chiller_ (27. Juni 2014)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass mich diese Überschrift wahnsinnig macht? Jedes mal wenn auf der Forenübersicht dieser Thread auftaucht, werde ich hellhörig


----------



## xHaru (27. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass mich diese Überschrift wahnsinnig macht? Jedes mal wenn auf der Forenübersicht dieser Thread auftaucht, werde ich hellhörig


 
Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass du hier kommentiert hast und hab mir bildlich vorgestellt, wie sich da einer in das Gehäuse setzt xD


----------



## MayhemAUT (16. September 2014)

Nach längerer Sommerpause und fehlender Motivation, weil sich einiges nicht umsetzten ließ, werde ich nun wieder voll durchstarten um das Projekt "Chiller im PC" bzw. eine Kombination aus Chiller und Kompressorkühlung endlich fertig zu stellen. 
Wie schon erwähnt, wollte ich weg von der Kompressorkühlung, da es nicht möglich war den Kompressor während des PC Leerlaufs / Internet Surfen längere Zeit abzuschalten, ohne das die Kühlkörper zu "warm" (>20°C) wurden. 
Da das ständige Anlaufen des Kompressors die Lebensdauer sehr herab setzte, habe ich mich damals dazu entschlossen das Kühlsystem auf einen sogenannten Chiller umzubauen (Wasser bzw. Kühlflüssigkeit die von einer Kompressorkühlung in einem Tank (>5 Liter) auf ~ -20°C gekühlt wird und wie bei einer Wasserkühlung die erzeugte Wärme von der Hardware abtransportiert.) Durch den hohen Temperaturunterschied kann sehr effektiv gekühlt werden. 
Da Wasser eine sehr hohe spezifische Wärmekapazität hat ist es blöderweise ein sehr schlechter Wärmeleiter. Deshalb war zu befürchten, das bei PC Vollast und -20°C Kühlflüssigkeitstemperatur die CPU und GPU´s vergleichsweise hohe Temperaturen erreichen und das sich der Aufwand des Chiller`s für mich nicht auszahlt. 
Deshalb habe ich mich dazu entschlossen die Kühlkörper auf CPU und GPU so zu bauen, dass sowohl das verdampfende Kältemittel als auch die Kühlfüssigkeit diese in getrennten Bereichen durchströmt. 
Unter PC Last schaltet sich der Kompressor ein und die Kühlkörper werden eiskalt. Dadurch werden einerseits die Prozessoren auf der Unterseite als auch die Kühlflüssigkeit auf der Oberseite gekühlt. Wenn nur wenig Wärme durch die Hardware erzeugt wird, schaltet sich der Kompressor ab und der Kühlflüssigkeitskreislauf (>5 Liter im Tank) sollte nun ohne Probleme für längere Zeit kühlen können. 
Das Kältemittel wird am Rücklauf zum Kompressor noch durch einen Tank geleitet, damit die Kühlflüssigkeit noch effektiver gekühlt werden kann.

Der GPU Kühlkörper im Bau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

